# bay fishing



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

young kid looking for some fishing will help with gas cleaning work etc name is chris go from freeport to galvestion


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Your a great sport and will be invited on my boat again soon tks for showing up today ,we will have better catching days.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

thank you sir


----------



## 621Clay (Aug 9, 2011)

Alvin got a Kayak. Ill be going to Sportsman Road This Weekend. Pm if you can tag along?


----------



## Mtek (Mar 12, 2012)

PM sent


----------

